# Spy Photos - 2015 Cruze



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Noticed a few websites have spy shots of the next generation cruze up today. What do you think? 

Spy shots of the 2015 Chevrolet Cruze Photo Gallery - Autoblog


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

God I really hope that hatch w/ dual exit exhaust is a Cruze 5 door. Oh how one can hope.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks to me like a station wagon, and if it is, I'd be all over it. That is, assume the front end isn't hideous.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks more like the Sonic front end and back end


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

The Oz hatch is more a "bubbleback" than a "fastback".

The sportswagon looks pretty good, at least from the pics, must stop at a dealer and tease them, soon.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I might be able to get down with a wagon Cruze. I just hope the don't redesign it too much, I love how my cruze looks already


----------



## Bonaventure (Dec 28, 2012)

If they had the wagon out when I bought my Cruze(s) I would have been ALL over it. But now that I have the sedan, I'm gonna stick with it no matter how much the Diesel might taunt me in the long run. Although a Diesel wagon might tempt me to cheat.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

Really not that much to see. It doesn't look too much different, as in radically different.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The front end looks like a sonic to me.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> The front end looks like a sonic to me.


Agreed - looks more like an MCE as the lines are pretty much the same. The wagon looks to have VW/Audiesq taillights that stream across vs the circles, the sedan is far to camoed to know. It seems like GM is diverging on 2 designs the upscale Impala, SS, Malibu and the younger/sportier Spark, Sonic, Cruze. Ifor one hope the Cruze takes the impala/malibu route


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

View attachment 11035


Helps to see them side by side, windshield goes further into the hood with more slant. More curvature on the hood for better streamlining. Side windows look shorter, rear end is about the same.

Not sure about that new paint job, but looks like it would hit dents a lot better.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

yup looks like a sonic to me,which i find ugly


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Similarities in this concept - The 140S:


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have seen that picture before it is the Holden being cold weather tested. The Hatch Back was designed and is built in Australia and is also built in Europe. The wagon is a straight import to Australia.

http://www.themotorreport.com.au/55544/2013-holden-cruze-sportwagon-cdx-pre-launch-review


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

cool pics .subtle changes nothing over the top to speak of here .
hatch back is similar to the malibu and cadillacs rear could be nice for people needing more space to hall stuff around to jam sessions .


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

A longer sonic.

Crap


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

A future Honda Civic killer.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

More 2015 cruze pic....I have the feeling I'm not going to like the new look!

Exclusively obtained spy images of 2015 Chevrolet Cruze - 21 News Now, More Local News for Youngstown, Ohio -


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like we are all keeping the Cruze. Now we can be a Cruzetalk family for a long time!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Those spy shots look more like a Civic to me. Not saying it isn't the Cruze though.


----------



## Itsachevy (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm not sure about the wagon looking one but that first car is either the new sonic or they are changing the front of the cruze to look like a sonic which makes me sad : (


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

they better put some friggin projector's on that son of a bee sting!


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

im not too optimistic about this 2015 cruze too ... the front does somewhat look like a civic


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm more interested in the power trains and interior visibility. It almost looks like the windows are even narrower than the current Model but who knows if it still has the blind spot the current model has.
Akerson said they were going to pay more attention to visibility but he's been known to talk out of both sides of his mouth before


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Here is some more images I just found. looks like a larger sonic! hopefully the US version does not look like this. 

Rendering - 2016 Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope it doesn't look like a larger Sonic. The Sonic is not my cup of tea since it looks like a kid's car brought to life. The Cruze is much more grown-up.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> More 2015 cruze pic....I have the feeling I'm not going to like the new look!
> 
> Exclusively obtained spy images of 2015 Chevrolet Cruze - 21 News Now, More Local News for Youngstown, Ohio -


I blew up the front picture and it looks like the second car has the steering wheel on the RHS, although it is hard to be sure?


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

sciphi said:


> I hope it doesn't look like a larger Sonic. The Sonic is not my cup of tea since it looks like a kid's car brought to life. The Cruze is much more grown-up.


YICK, i hope thats not the new cruze...its got hyundai rear lights and a sonic front end.....I'll keep my current kick ass manly looking cruze thank you. The reason i like my cruze so much as it doesnt look like a "daddy buy me this car please" like the other cars in the segment.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

spacedout said:


> Here is some more images I just found. looks like a larger sonic! hopefully the US version does not look like this.
> 
> Rendering - 2016 Chevrolet Cruze


I don't think it will look like that. It most likely will have the Impala front end


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Why cant it have a cruze front end? and back end, and sides... They need to upgrade it, but keep the cruze's identity


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

That 2016 looks like it took a few styling features from the Verano too, especially in the back.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

rmass09 said:


> Why cant it have a cruze front end? and back end, and sides... They need to upgrade it, but keep the cruze's identity


It was actually a Chevy identity. They are doing away with the slit grill for cars, just keeping it for trucks.
As for the rear end, it isn't exactly a good design job back there right now and the side profile is killed by the cheap black plastic C pillars so a re-design in those areas is welcome, IMO.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Rendering – 2015 Chevrolet Cruze*

Here are a couple of renderings of the next generation Chevrolet Cruze from Brazilian auto website Auto Esporte.
_Read more: Rendering - 2015 Chevrolet Cruze_


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I really do not like the front end of the car but the back end is pretty nice. To me the front end looks like a Toyota and does not look as aggressive as it does now.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I really do not like the front end of the car but the back end is pretty nice. To me the front end looks like a Toyota and does not look as aggressive as it does now.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I don't care to much for the front end at all.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

This 2015 rendering (link below) looks interesting. It's not too bad and with the right set of wheels, it could be alright. I'm still not a fan of the sonic like front end. If this is what the Cruze will look like in 2015, it just looks like they put a sonic front end of a buick verano body. What do you guys think? 2015 Chevrolet Cruze sedan rendered


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Not A Chance*



Starks8 said:


> If this is what the Cruze will look like in 2015, it just looks like they put a sonic front end of a buick verano body. What do you guys think? 2015 Chevrolet Cruze sedan rendered


God, let us hope the folks at Chevrolet tasked with designing the nextgen Cruze are smarter and more discerning than to let this warmed-over Frankenloser out of the garage. Hideous with MAJOR FAIL written into its' DNA if it comes to pass. As well as being ungainly and woefully uninspired, the parts bin styling will be out-of-date and yesterday's news when it comes to market. The competition never rests and I've no doubt many of their forthcoming new vehicles would leave this particular oddity in the dust.

BTW, you nailed it when you described this artist's projection as a Verano with a different snout .. though I'd say it more closely favors the 2013 Malibu's countenance: a car which has left both press and consumers totally underwhelmed.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

If that is what a 2015 Cruze will look like count me out of wanting one.

I'll just keep my 2013 Cruze LTZ RS till it falls apart.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yawn. That black rendering looks like a Malibu/Civic/Scion morphed into one. Pass.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> If that is what a 2015 Cruze will look like count me out of wanting one.I'll just keep my 2013 Cruze LTZ RS till it falls apart.


*Ditto here* with my 2012 Cruze.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

iKermit said:


> A longer sonic.
> 
> Crap


....



iKermit said:


> Looks like we are all keeping the Cruze. Now we can be a Cruzetalk family for a long time!


...



jblackburn said:


> Yawn. That black rendering looks like a Malibu/Civic/Scion morphed into one. Pass.


...

YUP! Still keeping my 2011 Cruze. I really hope this is just a "taste" test and they pick which one has better feedback, of which none do. I hope they keep trying to make it look if anything MORE aggresive than the ones we own.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

The body looks good and more organic than the current model but not too sure what's going on with the front end.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2015 Chevrolet Cruze Spy Shots


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

On a positive note... Shark fins might have a GM part number now for order. Hopefully they are doing some R&D on the radios as well. I also wonder what options they will delete next? Do you think they read this forum? Do not delete telescopic wheel and add shifter paddels to auto steering wheel. Oh and do not take an agressively carved car and turn it into an overweight Sonic.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Just looks exactly like a Barina (Sonic).


----------



## Zachlava (Aug 1, 2013)

*The 2015 Cruze*

I just saw the spy pictures of a 2015 Cruze.. To me it looks like a mixture of an evo and a scion tc I'm not sure about anyone else. It looks to have similar grills as a sonic. BUT, the interior does look really good actually and I really like that better than the current Cruze. The new exterior will take some getting used to... Spark up a discussion I'd love to hear everyone else's thoughts.. Is it worth it to ditch your current Cruze for a 2015 when the come out? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks like the top trim level might have some projector headlights finally, hopefully HID or LED and not lame halogen. The corolla has LED standard why shouldn't we!


----------



## MSGret (Jun 17, 2013)

Not a huge fan of what I can tell in the photos. Looks to me like they've "smoothed" out some of the contour along the top of the side/door panels. Personally, that is part of the styling of the Gen 1 Cruze that I find most appealing. These pics make it appear like the Gen 2 might start to look pretty much like everything else rolling down the road. Now that being said, I agree with those who are hoping for a hatchback/5 door option... We'll stay tuned...


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I do not think that I would mind restyling if it looks like this.








Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Looks too Volvoish..the SEMA diesel looks better

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zachlava (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm really hoping for the 2.0 turbo engines that are in the Caddy ATS and the Buick Regal. I also am hoping for a turbo deisel model with a 6 speed? We can only pray.. I saw something on one of the sites that mentioned a 2.0 turbo deisel.. I could definately dig that now and would drop my current Cruze for one


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I do not think that I would mind restyling if it looks like this.
> View attachment 46609
> 
> 
> Sent from my last surviving brain cell


If it looks like that, has a slightly more powerful engine and isn't larger than today's Cruze than I will be all over it like white on rice


----------

